# 8 Reasons Why Women (Should) CrossFit



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2011)

*8 Reasons Why Women (Should) CrossFit*
_By SMK Copy Write_ ~ source

I know I talk about CrossFit a TON on this blog (and I swear I don’t work for the company!). Thing is, with all that CrossFit has done for me, I feel it’s my duty to relay the vast benefits on to other women if only to educate and inform. Having said that, if you have an aversion to hard work, read no further.

But if you love the adrenaline rush of hitting new PBs (personal bests), constantly challenging yourself with new exercises and techniques, and always improving your fitness level, read on.


*Here are 8 reasons why you (or a woman you love) should give CrossFit a shot:*

1)      It’s always challenging you to learn new exercises, so it keeps workouts fresh and exciting. Walking at an incline on the “dreadmill” 30 minutes a day, 5 times a week? No, thank you. There are more fun (and productive) things to be done!

2)      It strengthens your core (WITHOUT doing 200 reps a day of ab-specific work). CrossFit includes so many compound exercises that whether or not it’s your goal, you will build core strength. So, once you inevitably peel away fat you’ll have some amazing abs to show for it.

3)      It burns calories like crazy. Try doing one of the WODs (Workout of the Day) with running + compound lifts (like deadlifts, weighted squats, or cleans). It is not only exhausting but also brings you into a whole other realm of calorie burning. Workouts like this will keep you lean and mean.

4)      You’ll get more muscular. And I’m talking about the lean, athletic, fat-burning, awesome kind of muscular. Don’t believe me? Check out this video and try to argue otherwise. “Skinny fat” is nowhere to be seen. 

5)      You will feel like the energizer bunny. I know, weird that exercising actually gives you energy, right? CrossFit is no exception.

6)      It increases confidence in the gym. I have worked out with so many women who are deathly self-conscious about entering the “men’s area” of the gym. You know, where all the barbells and plates are (aka, the good stuff). After you bite the bullet and tackle a few of the heavier CrossFit workouts you’ll never harbor that fear again.

7)      It increases confidence OUTSIDE of the gym. After completing a killer WOD, I can tell that my sense of accomplishment carries over into everyday life. I can tell that it does this for other women too. I taught a young female client how to back squat in the “men’s area” last night. She simply glowed with accomplishment afterwards… Or maybe that was just sweat?

8)      It’s an investment in your future. Like you, I don’t want to suffer from bone density issues when I’m 50. I want my fitness level to bounce back as quickly as possible after I have kids. I want to continue to feel strong and powerful into my 40s, 50s, 60s, and beyond. If you do too, now is the time to make the investment.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

The problem I have with Crossfit is that when it isn't taught properly-and cleans, deads, squats-any olympic move, are complex moves that get mastered _over time_-not in a week. Couple this with the fact that the trainer may not be exactly great with teaching properly, nor know how to exactly communicate effectively just what the trainee is supposed to be doing; you have a great recipe for injuries.
That being said, it is a great way to cut weight and get stronger.


----------



## flynike (Jul 17, 2012)

I am thinking of starting cross fit training end of this year


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> I am thinking of starting cross fit training end of this year



Same here! I love crossfit and is something i always have been interested in. I love switching things up and challenging my body, as well as mind. Let me know if you decide to try crossfit, it would be great to chat with someone about it!


----------



## flynike (Jul 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Same here! I love crossfit and is something i always have been interested in. I love switching things up and challenging my body, as well as mind. Let me know if you decide to try crossfit, it would be great to chat with someone about it!


I will def! 
I would start now, but I am already paying a trainer till end of this year


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks for sharing nice tips. these are very useful


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> *8 Reasons Why Women (Should) CrossFit*
> _By SMK Copy Write_ ~ source
> 
> I know I talk about CrossFit a TON on this blog (and I swear I don’t work for the company!). Thing is, with all that CrossFit has done for me, I feel it’s my duty to relay the vast benefits on to other women if only to educate and inform. Having said that, if you have an aversion to hard work, read no further.
> ...



I'd love to find a trainer in my area to help me, I love weights( squats are my favorite) but I also love high intensity workouts too. The more I sweat the better I feel.


----------



## tallguy34 (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually throw some Crossfit stuff in to my routines cause I enjoy the change going from lifting heavy shit to just blowing your self up with some of the crazy shit crossfitters do.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY2paIdfSK4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's a great motivating crossfit video


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 2, 2012)

A Russian coach once told me it takes 1k clean & jerks and 1k snatches to be able to properly perform the Olympic lifts.  Those lifts also shouldn't be trained where the individual tries to perform them as many times as possible.  That will quickly lead to injury.  You should perform singles, doubles, and triples when performing the classical lifts.

CF is nothing more than circuit training using multi joint compound lifts and the Olympic lifts.  Nothing fancy or special about it.  Of course it will burn a lot of Kcal.  Look at the lifts performed.  They didn't reinvent the wheel with it and so many CFers get hurt b/c they can't even perform the lifts properly.


----------

